# Looking for Laptop Advice



## Medic5 (Aug 9, 2010)

New to the forums.

I'm hoping I can get some advice here on laptops for our ambulance service.

Our service is funding laptops but we need to find a good vendor in the midwest.  

The purpose of the laptops is for gps/mapping software but would like to acquire a good enough laptop that would allow us to progress to E-PCRs.

So if you have pointers or helpful hints or even know of a good vendor source please send it my way.

thanks


----------



## fortsmithman (Aug 9, 2010)

Go to Apple and get MacBooks or MacBook Pro.


----------



## Medic5 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Mac's will be out of the question since our hospital is all windows based


----------



## mar7967 (Aug 9, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> Go to Apple and get MacBooks or MacBook Pro.



bad idea...besides the price...they are made out of aluminum and are very susceptible to dents/scratches...


----------



## MMiz (Aug 9, 2010)

Most public agencies I know use Panasonic Toughbooks.  They are more expensive, but when you have a laptop bouncing around in a rig and moving from location to location it's important to have a computer that can stand up to the rigors of regular use.


----------



## mar7967 (Aug 9, 2010)

MMiz said:


> Most public agencies I know use Panasonic Toughbooks.  They are more expensive, but when you have a laptop bouncing around in a rig and moving from location to location it's important to have a computer that can stand up to the rigors of regular use.



I forgot to mention...we use them too haha...and i guess they are just about as expensive as the macs that i shot down previously...but with toughbooks, you get much better durability...


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 9, 2010)

The toughbooks are nice. My county uses 30s, I believe. Only problem is that the ePCR software runs as slow as molasses on them. I'll bet the new 31s are a bit quicker though. I don't think I would go with any non-rugged laptop in a field/ambulance setting. These things are just going to get dropped too much to go with a standard laptop, and the handles are really nice.


----------



## Ducati_Fan (Aug 9, 2010)

Every ambulance that I have ever been on that has onboard laptops has used toughbooks. So I would say toughbooks all the way!


----------



## Medic5 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok, so panasonic toughbooks.

Do you know of any vendor that would be in the Minnesota area that would be good one to work with?


----------



## Medic5 (Aug 9, 2010)

also anyone have pics of their setup that they can post or Pm me?


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree with the toughbook, they are user friendly and very durable.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 10, 2010)

The setup of the laptop is going to be highly variable depending on how you are using them. If you are going 1 laptop per truck, then you need a quick release dock in the front of the truck and either onboard GPS or a module that can be plugged in (if you plan to use it for mapping), since you'll need to take the laptop with you to write PCRs. My system has two laptops in a truck, one stationary in the front for mapping and dispatch messages, and one in the back used for PCRs. Each truck is equipped with a mounted wireless modem and wifi router so the trucks are rolling hotspots, and the laptop in the back doesn't need to plug in to work. Of course, with the new lousy ePCR software, the medics here are now required to take their laptops on scene so that the patients can sign the e-refusal form in case they so wish. I can see a one laptop system working perfectly so long as you don't mind waiting until you get to the hospital to start on the PCR for noncritical patients.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 10, 2010)

Blank.


----------



## atticrat (Aug 23, 2010)

I have to be the black sheep here.

I think the toughbooks are too small. The keyboard seems cramped to my big 'ol hands.

I prefer the General Dynamics Go Books.  Full size laptop keyboard, fairly rugged.


----------



## reaper (Aug 23, 2010)

Panasonic makes all different size tough books!


----------

